# Sensible Choice



## pgnation (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello,

I'm just introducing a type of dry dog food that myself and my mom have been using for some time. We actually buy this food by the pallet, and get great discounts on it.

We show dogs in agility, conformation, and obedience.
And we don't just feed the dry only, but we always add cottage cheese or yogurt (depends on morning or night) and it will make your dogs coat very shiny after a few weeks.

My mom considers it a very good food choice, she's a dog trainer in Iowa (Quad Cities) and we've been using it for about ... 1-2 years.

Anyone else have any opinions/thoughts?


----------



## miss sophie (Sep 17, 2008)

*More Crap in a Bag*

To be frank; it's crap. It's all filler and no meat content. There are SO many better choices that are cheaper than this or any other food made by Royal Canin.

Ingredients:
Chicken meal, brewers rice, brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), chicken, beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, rice hulls, brewers yeast, monosodium phosphate, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, chicory extract, choline chloride, L-lysine, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, zinc oxide, iron sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, rosemary extract, sodium selenite, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, biotin, niacin supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B supplement, vitamin D supplement, folic acid

Guaranteed Analysis
Protein: 27% 
Fat: 18%
Fiber: 3.5% 
Moisture: 10%

Calories
399 Kcal/cup

Other Nutrient Guarantees
Calcium: min 1.2%, max 1.5%
Phosphorus: min 0.9%, max 1.1%


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's crap, there are much worse foods out there, but there are better ones too. I agree stay away from Royal Canin they're really poor choices and if I had my guess it probably has a large price tag attached to it. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com to help with your decision.


----------



## pgnation (Sep 21, 2008)

I acknowledge that many people here are Raw Food people...
That's fine with me, but I will still state my point despite the comments to follow.

First, my dog is about as healthy of a dog as one could be. I know you may say "well she could be like ... THIS!" ... but my dog is in agility and very active, probably in better shape and condition of any pet (yes my dog is a pet, just an extremely active one). She's doing very well on what I typically feed her. (which is sensible choice + yogurt or cottage cheese)
Second, I'm a college student... I don't have the $ to pay for such a thing nor the time to prepare for meals 2x a day like this.
Third, I've read many pro's and con's to the BARF Diet... And nothing on the Pro list convinces me that it's worthwhile. (yes the living longer is quite a good convincer, but I don't quite believe it when you read such things as e-coli and other things that lack in the diet) It says I'll take fewer trips to the veterinarian... I honestly cannot remember the last time I've been to the vet with my dog, my mom and I are very efficient in handling our dogs, with shots, heartworm... etc.

Also, I will take into thought your ideas and such. I'm a Pre-Vet student that is very open to new ideas and thoughts. I would be glad to maybe share information with people in the future about the product and may consult one of my professors who would be familiar in this area about this.

Also, you say it may have a large price tag. But I mentioned we buy it by the PALLET. Which if anyone has taken a business class or has a Sams Club Membership, would say that it's much cheaper to buy in bulk.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't feed raw or home cooked, I feed commercial kibble, and I still stand by what I said on that food it's sub par and there are MUCH better foods for I'm sure similar prices.


----------



## pgnation (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes I would agree that there are many choices... perhaps ours isn't the best.
To be honest, I'll leave it up to my mom (as she supplies me with BAGS of it free!)

We all have our choices


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

pgnation said:


> Yes I would agree that there are many choices... perhaps ours isn't the best.
> To be honest, I'll leave it up to my mom (as she supplies me with BAGS of it free!)
> 
> We all have our choices


Personally there are quite a few foods I wouldn't feed if the company paid me. There are some things I don't mind spending money on. Good food for my family as well as my pets are one of those things. I fed Dog Chow and Ol Roy for years because it was cheap and I thought all dog foods were created equal. Once I found out otherwise I went from paying $15 per 40 pound bag to $39 for a 28 pound bag, I DO feed less however I definitely spend more money per month to feed my dogs than when I was feeding Ol Roy but I also know it is a better food. Purina could pay ME per month and I would hestitate to tell them to go shove their cancer causing over priced bag of corn where the sun don't shine. 

But hey, that's just me. I don't blow my cash by any means, but I do believe in paying for good nutrition and good care for my family, dogs included.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

pgnation said:


> First, my dog is about as healthy of a dog as one could be. I know you may say "well she could be like ... THIS!" ... but my dog is in agility and very active, probably in better shape and condition of any pet (yes my dog is a pet, just an extremely active one). She's doing very well on what I typically feed her. (which is sensible choice + yogurt or cottage cheese)


Well, you see, all you've fed her is kibble and a pretty low quality kibble at that so you really have nothing to compare to. Most of us have fed many brands of kibbles as well as different raw diets and some have even fed cooked diets. We have a much wider scope of experience to develop our knowledge from.



> Second, I'm a college student... I don't have the $ to pay for such a thing nor the time to prepare for meals 2x a day like this.


I feed my dogs and cats a prey model raw diet. I can feed it cheaper than you feed the junk food to your dog. I prepare a months worth of food at a time. It takes me a little over an hour a month. If you took a time management course, you could learn to make an hour a month available.



> Third, I've read many pro's and con's to the BARF Diet... And nothing on the Pro list convinces me that it's worthwhile. (yes the living longer is quite a good convincer, but I don't quite believe it when you read such things as e-coli and other things that lack in the diet)


I'm not talking about the BARF diet, I am talking about a prey model raw diet. If you go back and study a raw diet with an open mind, there is no comparison between a diet of whole foods and a diet of highly processed grain based cereal. 

Dogs lick their own butts ... don't you think if e-coli bothered them, they would have all died off millions of years ago? Neither does salmonella or any of the other "bugs" bother dogs. They are very capable of handling such nusiences.



> It says I'll take fewer trips to the veterinarian... I honestly cannot remember the last time I've been to the vet with my dog, my mom and I are very efficient in handling our dogs, with shots, heartworm... etc.


If you are still giving your dog "shots", you still have much to learn.  Keep studying. 



> Also, I will take into thought your ideas and such. I'm a Pre-Vet student that is very open to new ideas and thoughts. I would be glad to maybe share information with people in the future about the product and may consult one of my professors who would be familiar in this area about this.


OR ... you may learn something yourself about nutrition as well as the ingredients in dog food, what they are, where they came from, and how they affect a dog. It would be useful to you in the future. You might also learn what dogs have been eating for millions of years instead of just the last 50 years or so.

Oh ... btw: I doubt you have a professor who knows much about canine nutrition or dog food.



> Also, you say it may have a large price tag. But I mentioned we buy it by the PALLET. Which if anyone has taken a business class or has a Sams Club Membership, would say that it's much cheaper to buy in bulk.


hehe ... I just bought 60lbs of beef heart today. I bought 40lbs of chicken backs, 40lbs of chicken drumsticks, and 30 lbs of turkey necks a few weeks ago. 

Do you honestly think we are all that stupid here? Most of us were feeding dogs when you were still in diapers. Many of us have spent years studying all the different dog foods and dog diets as well as canine nutrition. We have experienced them first hand, not by reading a book. We are pretty savy on buying stuff cheap also. 

Remember you are the one who started this thread by asking what people thought of the food you fed your dogs. I don't know what you expected but when you got answers you didn't like, you got all defensive. Don't ask questions unless you want to hear the answers.


----------



## miss sophie (Sep 17, 2008)

RawFedDogs, I think that might be one of your best posts. Unlike some of you that have been feeding great food for years and learned by studying, I myself learned of good nutrition the hard way. In February of this year I lost my best friend to my own ignorance and apathy. Sammy was FIVE YEARS OLD when I lost her to a bleeding tumor on her spleen. There is nothing worse than watching someone you love lie on the floor and bleed to death internally and know that there is nothing that you can do for them. I lied, there is something worse; learning that you caused their pain and early death by not taking the time to learn about what you were feeding them for their entire life. I pray that your pets health, wellbeing, and their very life is worth the "great deal" that you recieve on this food because in time THEY will pay the price for you being smarter than the rest of us.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW that's so sad, my sincerest condolences miss sophie! 

My grandpa loves his cats so much, he's left stipulations in his will to have them cared for after he dies and his housekeeper will live in his house and care for his cats until they die naturally. However, he feeds Science Diet. I tried to warn him that SD is corn-based and can cause a myriad of health problems including kidney failure. He brushed me off like I was an idiot. It made me sad, but hey I tried to warn him.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

miss sophie said:


> RawFedDogs, I think that might be one of your best posts. Unlike some of you that have been feeding great food for years and learned by studying, I myself learned of good nutrition the hard way. In February of this year I lost my best friend to my own ignorance and apathy. Sammy was FIVE YEARS OLD when I lost her to a bleeding tumor on her spleen. There is nothing worse than watching someone you love lie on the floor and bleed to death internally and know that there is nothing that you can do for them. I lied, there is something worse; learning that you caused their pain and early death by not taking the time to learn about what you were feeding them for their entire life. I pray that your pets health, wellbeing, and their very life is worth the "great deal" that you recieve on this food because in time THEY will pay the price for you being smarter than the rest of us.



ITA! I got into dog nutrition because my Boxer died of a brain tumor at a very young age and I'd be an ostrich if I thought i didn't contribute to that partially by feeding him Dog Chow and Ol Roy his entire life. I beat myself up everyday for it but also try to remember that he was a Boxer, a rescue at that they are prone to cancer, etc. But I sincerely believe his early demise was partially put onto me. It really wakes you up let me tell ya.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Man, that sucks!


----------



## lulusmom (Sep 29, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> ITA! I got into dog nutrition because my Boxer died of a brain tumor at a very young age and I'd be an ostrich if I thought i didn't contribute to that partially by feeding him Dog Chow and Ol Roy his entire life. I beat myself up everyday for it but also try to remember that he was a Boxer, a rescue at that they are prone to cancer, etc. But I sincerely believe his early demise was partially put onto me. It really wakes you up let me tell ya.


Dog Chow and Old Roy are horrible foods but I seriously doubt that they had anything to do with your baby's brain tumor. Boxers are a brachycephalic breed and for some reason, they seem to be predisposed to macroadenomas. Unfortunately they also seem to have the biggest tumors as well. Soooo, quit beating yourself up over this because food would not have made a difference and it is not your fault. 

I am glad, however, they you have done your research and now buy good quality food. I have four dogs, two of which are rescues that will probably be with us for the rest of their lives. One foster has severe TMJ, my two have very few teeth and the other foster has startlingly little jawbone left. Kibble is a no no as is conventional raw feeding as none of them can chew on a raw bone. Since I have a full time job and do rescue work, I have little time to prepare my dogs' meals so they eat a commercially prepared frozen rawfood diet that is organic, human grade, antibiotic and hormone free. All I do is thaw it in the refrigerator for 12 hours. Despite their dental problems they devour their food in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Like I said, I know they are prone to cancer (I have 2 of my own and foster for a Boxer rescue), but it would be very naive of me to think that the food had nothing to do with it. So yes, unfortunately I AM partially to blame through ignorance, however I chose to learn from my mistake and my girl now and my boy (who I have had since he was 7 weeks old) have been on a good quality food ever since and hopefully given my boy has good breeding and has been on a high quality food since 7 1/2 weeks old will live a long health life (despite a few allergies).

But again, regardless of breed, it would be incredibly naive to think I had absolutely nothing to do with it. I may have happened anyway, but the crummy food with known carcinogens in it surely did not help any and could have potentially sped up the process. Obviously nobody will ever know, but it certainly did not help him any.


----------

